# Basic Invoicing Question



## JerryA31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a pretty basic question. I have more properties to work this year and can no longer invoice like I did in the past. All of my invoices are either Time & Material or Per Occurance; I have no annual pricing contracts. 

Once you have a snow storm, How do you invoice? How long does it take you to get your invoices out in the mail? What program do you use to produce your invoices?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we invoice on the 1st and 15th of each month. Bigger accounts get two invoices a month, unless they are seasonal. Smaller ones get one invoice a month. 

Quickbooks.


----------



## JerryA31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I should add that I have clients that require their invoices within a few days after services have been provided. I need their clocks ticking on when their payments are due also. Most are due on receipt but I do have a few that are 30, 45 or even 60 days out.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont know why people mail them.

I email them, its faster and cheaper and you can rest assured it didn't get lost in the mail.

You can put a "read receipt" on the mail so you know it was opened by the recipient


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I bill before I go to bed and I use quikbooks


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JerryA31;1498424 said:


> I should add that I have clients that require their invoices within a few days after services have been provided. I need their clocks ticking on when their payments are due also. Most are due on receipt but I do have a few that are 30, 45 or even 60 days out.


you can email right from quickbooks, and there are very nice accounting tools to show aging invoices.


----------



## JerryA31 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do use QuickBooks to track my revenues and A/R. I use another program to create my invoices and import that information into QuickBooks. As the number of accounts has grown this has been more time consuming but I guess that goes hand in hand with growth. Right now I can push one button and invoice all my clients for one type of service performed, for example: a salt application. The program I'm writing has taken about three weeks so far to do this but I know it works. I just didn't know if there is a program out there that already does this.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is one of the best invoicing programs I ever had!! Been using it for over 3 years. I can accept CC payments right thou my site. Check it out here... www.LandscapeBilling.com you'll be happy you did!


----------



## Jeff Hughes (Feb 2, 2010)

John143;1498462 said:


> This is one of the best invoicing programs I ever had!! Been using it for over 3 years. I can accept CC payments right thou my site. Check it out here... www.LandscapeBilling.com you'll be happy you did!


how much is the monthly fee??


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jeff Hughes;1502240 said:


> how much is the monthly fee??


Under 10 bucks Thumbs Up


----------

